
Matcha: Mobile apps in Go - ingve
https://gomatcha.io/
======
rqs
Put the product itself aside, that home page is wried.

In the "Examples" section, every <video> is nested in a <a>.

Because of that, I can't play any demo by directly click the play icon (Even
one on the control bar) at least on Firefox.

Luckily my cat told me that I can just right click on that demo and select
play on the pop menu. Otherwise I could never see those demos in my entire
life and just close that page instead.

~~~
Shywim
I don't have the problem on Firefox Nightly, even though the nesting is still
questionnable...

~~~
rqs
Guess that's why professional front end developer and their experiences is so
important :D

------
pspeter3
How does this compare to flutter?

~~~
Gudin
It's similar to React Native - meaning it's very hard to write once on two
platforms. You could get somewhere with writing two UI's for two platforms and
keep shared business logic.

So, this is nowhere near Flutter.

------
elnygren
Because mobile apps just have to be written in Go? There’s just nothing else
out there that can handle the highly special and rare use case of UI
programming? ;)

Probably a cool hobby project (and there’s nothing wrong with having hobbies!)
but in it’s current state I don’t feel this to be too useful.

Just thinking aloud from my rear end: how about making a cross-platform
framework with Swift? It already works well in the other major platform :)

~~~
devdoomari
kotlin might be a better choice - there's already projects like robovm
(...bought & killed by MS), multi-os engine(intel-backed), and so on...

~~~
ptx
You don't even need those anymore – Kotlin/Native targets iOS directly:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15712015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15712015)

------
dragonfax
Seems to have a weird bridge it has to serialize things and send them across
to get them to the native side... ala React Native. I say weird, because go
should be native by itself, thus no need for this hoop-jumping.

------
rmetzler
What would you recommend to use for desktop GUI apps written in Go?

~~~
IshKebab
I search for a good Go GUI toolkit ever now and then and there aren't really
any satisfactory ones yet.

There is Walk but it is Windows-only.

~~~
akerro
[https://therecipe.github.io/qt/](https://therecipe.github.io/qt/) I've seen
this being used in a few projects.

~~~
IshKebab
Yeah but I feel like if I'm going to use Qt I may as well write it in C++.
Part of the reason I like Go is that it makes easy-to-distribute binaries.
Adding Qt back in gets rid of that benefit.

------
tapirl
how does it compare to go mobile?

[Edit] Looks like go mobile, still needs Mac/XCode to develop iOS apps and
Android Studio to develop android apps. I haven't found another mobile
development tool, other than Adobe AIR SDK, which supports developing iOS apps
on windows and supports developing Android apps without Android SDK.

~~~
reificator
For games I believe Unreal Engine 4 works on Windows for iOS as long as you
stick to Blueprints and no C++.

~~~
tapirl
didn't know this. Thanks for the info.

------
stemuk
Looks promising! Is it implementation wise more comparable with Flutter
(flutter.io) or Cordova?

